# Spinner bait colors



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

So whats everyone favorite color spinner bait ? I like single blade black


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

not that i'm a regular basser,but my top choices would be
white
black
chartruese
blue/chartruese.
all-around blade ..............colorado/willow leaf combo.


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

1. White
2. Chart.
3. Blue

I fish a lot of clear water.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

my favorite colors have to be 
white
charatuse
black
and fish patterns


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Firetiger, white and black


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have always like Chartruese first followed by White and might as well throw Black in there as a close 3rd.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

From ultra clear to relatively stained water this exact bait has always been my top producer. Its made by hildebrandt, its called "the blade" The only difference between the one I use and this one is that the colorado blade is silver on mine. Ive had to rebuild the skirt at least 3 times ive caught so many fish on mine. Ive also had good success with the shad patterns that are also available in this bait, but i tend toward this color because its more bluegill like. The predominant forage in the smaller waters where I usually fish is bluegill.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Firetiger, white and then something along the lines of a shad color.


----------

